# New member



## petew0557 (Jan 9, 2021)

Just joined forum as bought a 2015 mk3 TT 2.0 TFSI Quattro S tropic last week. Will be looking to modify it in the coming months. New alloys and remap are possibilities. Live North West UK


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pete, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## petew0557 (Jan 9, 2021)

Thankyou


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the TTF Pete


----------



## Wallbrik (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi and welcome from another newbie


----------

